# Aspidoras pauciradiatus



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

For all the other fans of dwarf catfish here are some pictures of my little guys and gals. I have really fallen for this fish and so glad I decided to try a group of them. Please excuse the algae on the glass. Plant in the background is a pile of newly aquired HC.

Chow time.









Wait, how small are they?









Willing to share.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Awesome pictures! I gotta get me some of those fish later. 

And what are those red fin fish in the background?

-John N.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

John I think what your talking about are the Galaxy Rasboras


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks Guppy! Your right, I knew they looked familar! I guess they don't seem to bother the cherry shrimp either from the looks of the pictures.

-John N.


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

The Galaxies don't bother shrimp if they get to big to fit in their mouths. Babies have no chance unless they find refuge deep in the plants and even then these fish search for them. Very good at population control. The aspidoras could care less about any size shrimp. After these catfish acclimate and get healthy it's really easy to tell male from female. The females get nice round bellies that they sit on while resting. I've read these are harder to breed due to the parents/adults eating the eggs.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow, those are some small fish. Gonna have to keep my eyes out for them.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

anubiasdesign has some at 1.25 each. I bought some aspidora paud. at the OCA. lovely little fish.
I also have the galaxys, they are also great little fish. I've had 12 since october and all are fat, sassy, and healthy. They are not very sensitive and are very hardy. I keep the aspidoras in a tank with very soft water, which they prefer.


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

I bought seven of the nine I have from Mark's yahoo group anubiasdesign. Two others came from a LFS mismarked as pygmaeus.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on your purchase! Very cute little fish.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

*Here are mine.*

I got ten from the lfs and really like these guys. They're so small and cute.anda: 

















Even the cardinals are bigger than these guys.


----------

